# Crafsman TS 152.221140 any good?



## Auggie (Jul 12, 2019)

I came across a Craftsman Table Saw 152.221140 on my local CL for $350 and am curious if this is a worthwhile investment. It's missing the saw guard (a biggie), but otherwise appears fully complete and in outstanding condition with nice mobile base (I have the same base on my drill press and love it), compared to my rusted out 113 with XR2424 fence, which after calculating all the repair and parts to restore it (replacement stand, mobile base, machined steel pulleys and link belt, replacement saw guard--the original plastic guard is severely yellowed and scratched that I can't see through it anymore) will put me at the price of the newer 152 TS; selling off the 113 will actually make the total outlay cheaper if I choose the 152 versus restoring/upgrading the 113.

So are the 152 series hybrid saws worth a look for the price? The one thing I dislike about the 113 series I currently have is its externally mounted motor that prevents outfeed tables/rollers from getting close to the back edge of the table. But its done the job when called for, even with all its issues.


----------



## Dodis (Feb 25, 2013)

Unless you are ripping thick hardwoods on a regular basis, this saw will do great for you. It was made by Steel City/Orion for Sears. I have the 152.221040, has stamped wings instead of the cast iron wings on that one, but otherwise the same saw. It has cut everything I have thrown at it (including my finger, my fault). The rip fence has been great, not a Biessy but great.

I haven;t looked on SearsParts, but you may still be able to order the guard if you want the original. Or look into an aftermarket setup, maybe one with the offset arm and vacuum hookup. Like a Shark or other.

I paid $350 for mine about 10 yrs back, so that one at $350 with CI wings should be a good deal.


----------



## Auggie (Jul 12, 2019)

Dodis said:


> Unless you are ripping thick hardwoods on a regular basis, this saw will do great for you. It was made by Steel City/Orion for Sears. I have the 152.221040, has stamped wings instead of the cast iron wings on that one, but otherwise the same saw. It has cut everything I have thrown at it (including my finger, my fault). The rip fence has been great, not a Biessy but great.
> 
> I haven;t looked on SearsParts, but you may still be able to order the guard if you want the original. Or look into an aftermarket setup, maybe one with the offset arm and vacuum hookup. Like a Shark or other.
> 
> I paid $350 for mine about 10 yrs back, so that one at $350 with CI wings should be a good deal.


Thanks for the feedback! I haven't done any thick wood cutting, nor do I anticipate doing that in the forseeable future, so this should be sufficient for my needs for the occassional project here and there.

The heavy solid iron wings would be plenty sturdy enough and support all that I could throw at it, while also serving as a pseudo large "table", unlike my 113 with webbed cast iron wings where small stuff easily falls through the open grids (the advantage of that open design is much lighter table over this 350-pound 152 series).

I already checked SearsParts, eReplacementParts, fleaBay, OfferUp, and CL but an original blade guard/splitter is not available anywhere in any condition, so if I'm anxious for a blade guard, I would have to opt for a Shark Guard which starts at $210 for the basic kit.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

A blade guard would be important to me, and I can't help there. 

Micro-Jig makes after-market splitters:

https://www.microjig.com/products/mj-splitter
https://store.microjig.com/collections/mj-splitter


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I am not advocating not using a blade guard, but I will say they are much more important to have installed when running a high blade, which seems to be a trend in some circles.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't use a blade guard ........*

I haven't used one like the original for years. I have a "sacred rule" *Never put your fingers in line with blade path*, always off to one side or the other and stop at the beginning of the red throat plate. Then use a push stick if the piece is less than 3" between the blade and the fence.


You have to be aware if the piece want's to lift up or move away from the fence and apply counteracting pressure downward and inward toward the fence. A push shoe will do this quite well or a Gripper, a commercial push block system.


I do use a splitter at all time when possible and it keeps the work piece registered against the fence very well. When ripping hardwoods, the kerf may pinch together or split apart, either of which is a potential kickback. You have to pay attention and know what to do when things like this happen, even if it means stopping the saw and rethinking the operation.


My son needed a 1" oak shelf board ripped down the length into 5" and 6" wide pieces. About 10" into the rip, the kerf pinched on the splitter, and I couldn't feed it any further. I grabbed a small wedge and inserted into the kerf making it open up, and away I went and continued the rip. I keep a small wedge just for that reason on the fence, close by.




:vs_cool:


----------



## Auggie (Jul 12, 2019)

Tool Agnostic said:


> A blade guard would be important to me, and I can't help there.


As it is for me, which is why I was dismayed when the seller told me it doesn't come with one.

Further research indicates the manufacturer Steel City/Orion closed up some time ago, which explains why parts are scarce. It appears Steel City was resurrected in Canada, but they no longer have any New Old Stock of the discontinued saws.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have the 22124 model Craftsman 10"*

It's a great saw. Personally, I would not pass on the saw you posted just because of the missing blade guard. There are ways around including an after market guard the Shark Guard, maybe others. I would especially look on Ebay as Craftsman parts are always available there:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...&_nkw=CraftsAM+TABLE+SAW+BLADE+GUARD&_sacat=0


I suspect the reason there is no guard is the owner disliked it and fussing with it so it went where so many table saw guards go ......?
:surprise2: I have a drawer full of guards taken off my several saws, but at least I know where they are. :smile2:


----------



## BOK (Aug 12, 2020)

Hello, I have recently acquired a Craftsman 152.221140. After putting it all together, I realized that I am missing the motor belt. The part is no longer stocked.

I am asking one of you current owners of the same saw please have a look and give me the following info? 

1. Belt thickness 2. Belt length 3
Any markings on the belt. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You don't need all that info ...*

Just search like this:
https://www.google.com/search?channel=cus2&client=firefox-b-1-d&q=Craftsman+152.221140+belt

https://shop.polybelt.com/Ribbed-Motor-Drive-BELT-for-CRAFTSMAN-152221140-table-saw-B152221140PV.htm
:vs_cool:


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

That's probably the best tablesaw sears/ridgid came out with IMO. I'd prefer it over the granite topped version. I seldom see them for sale in my area. I'd grab it in a heartbeat if I was in the market for a saw.


----------



## DBarros (Nov 28, 2020)

Dodis said:


> Unless you are ripping thick hardwoods on a regular basis, this saw will do great for you. It was made by Steel City/Orion for Sears. I have the 152.221040, has stamped wings instead of the cast iron wings on that one, but otherwise the same saw. It has cut everything I have thrown at it (including my finger, my fault). The rip fence has been great, not a Biessy but great.
> 
> I haven;t looked on SearsParts, but you may still be able to order the guard if you want the original. Or look into an aftermarket setup, maybe one with the offset arm and vacuum hookup. Like a Shark or other.
> 
> I paid $350 for mine about 10 yrs back, so that one at $350 with CI wings should be a good deal.


Mike, 
During what years was the 152.221040 available for sale? I have this saw and I am not even sure how old it is. thanks.


----------



## markwoten (Dec 24, 2020)

Auggie said:


> I came across a Craftsman Table Saw 152.221140 on my local CL for $350 and am curious if this is a worthwhile investment. It's missing the saw guard (a biggie), but otherwise appears fully complete and in outstanding condition with nice mobile base (I have the same base on my drill press and love it), compared to my rusted out 113 with XR2424 fence, which after calculating all the repair and parts to restore it (replacement stand, mobile base, machined steel pulleys and link belt, replacement saw guard--the original plastic guard is severely yellowed and scratched that I can't see through it anymore) will put me at the price of the newer 152 TS; selling off the 113 will actually make the total outlay cheaper if I choose the 152 versus restoring/upgrading the 113.
> 
> So are the 152 series hybrid saws worth a look for the price? The one thing I dislike about the 113 series I currently have is its externally mounted motor that prevents outfeed tables/rollers from getting close to the back edge of the table. But its done the job when called for, even with all its issues.


I’ve had this table saw since 2004. I purchased it brand new from Sears. It has pretty much done everything I needed. Right now I’m looking for the part number for the mobile unit that the craftsman table saw 152.221140. I called Sears but no luck!!! Anyone know? Thanks!!!


----------

